# JSP funzt in Tomcat, Servlets nicht



## Chopper (27. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

also ich habe den tomcat-5.5.16 installiert und er die Startseite funktionierte auch auf Anhieb.
Ebenso kann ich selbstgeschrieben JSP-Dateinen in webapps/ROOT reinlegen um sie direkt localhost/helloworld.jsp aufzurufen oder eben webapps/HelloWorld erzeugen und sie da ablegen und über localhost/HelloWorld/helloworld.jsp drauf zugreifen.

Leider funktionieren weder die servlets-examples noch selbst kompilierte servlets für die ich eigene Ordner und web.xml files anlege.

Ansonsten benutze ich jre1.5.0_06 und das ganze läuft unter XP.
Die übliche Fehlermeldung war: The requested resource (/servlet/HelloWorld) is not available.

Wie gesagt die examples funktionierten von Anfang an nicht ...
evtl. gehörts ja auch ins Anfänger Forum ka ^^ 

MfG
Chopper


----------



## Gast (29. Mrz 2006)

Warscheinlich hast du deine Servlets nicht in der web.xml gemappt.
Oder du gibst einen falschen Link ein, schau dir die mappings in den examples an.


----------



## Chopper|notlogged (30. Mrz 2006)

Die servlets sind in der web.xml gemappt (die examlpes waren es ja von anfang an und die funktionieren auch nicht) 
Und der pfad, habe ihn so und auf 1000 verschiedene möglichkeiten eingegeben 

die jsp files funktionieren auch durch unterschiedliche aufrufe da klappt das maping ...


----------



## bronks (30. Mrz 2006)

@Chopper:
Poste mal Deine web.xml


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Mrz 2006)

wenn die Examples nicht gehen ist was anderes kaputt

schau mal in die logfiles (logs/catalina.out, logs/localhost.out usw)


----------



## Chopper (6. Apr 2006)

Hi,

das Problem lag wohl an der .exe Version des Tomcat 5.5.
gibt dadurch irgendwelche kompatibilätsprobleme, jedenfalls 
funktioniert mit der .zip Version nun alles einwandfrei.

thx

Mfg
Chopper


----------

